

15 years ago we placed the largest server offer in our history - ghosh
https://plus.google.com/+UrsH%C3%B6lzle/posts/VGwMnY3oUSY

======
presty
"For reference, we have more than an order of magnitude more now :-) What's
more amazing though is that a very small number of current servers (3-4, but
that's just a guess) have as much compute and storage as these 21 racks, so we
could serve 1999's traffic on just these 3-4 servers."

------
contingencies
While the hardware is cute, it's not the real story. It seems like most of the
large computing companies essentially migrate to being vast operations-centric
organizations once they find a hardware/software mix that earns money and
scales. Now Amazon is selling access to part of that infrastructure, and we
have mechanical turks as well. No individual actually _even knows_ what they
do anymore, rather they just approximate some kind of notion and only ever
check when measured state moves out of defined parameters of normalcy. Next
step... [TRANSMISSION TERMINATED BY ORDER OF SKYNET]

